# Lesertest: Prolimatech Armageddon "Wind Edition"



## PCGH_Stephan (12. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Testet und behaltet eine Prolimatech Armageddon "Wind Edition" von Caseking!*

Ihr wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games   Hardware gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit *Caseking *die Chance  dazu: 1  PCGH-Leser hat die Gelegenheit, die Prolimatech Armageddon "Wind Edition" zu  testen. Nachdem Ihr einen ausführlichen Testbericht im   PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht habt, dürft Ihr die Hardware behalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr kennt Euch gut mit CPU-Kühlern aus, schreibt gern und möchtet einen   Test der Prolimatech Armageddon "Wind Edition" verfassen? Dann bewerbt Euch in  diesem Thread des  PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was genau Ihr  ausprobieren  möchtet und warum Ihr Euch besonders gut als Lesertester  eignet.  Erfahrungen mit CPU-Kühlern und mehrere CPU-Kühler zum  Testen sind  natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet Ihr eine Kamera  bedienen und gut  lesbare Texte verfassen können. Wer noch kein Mitglied  im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich zunächst (kostenlos)  registrieren.

Mehr Informationen zur Prolimatech Armageddon "Wind Edition" gibt es bei Caseking.

*Hier die Bedingungen: *
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein 
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht  im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt,  behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu  berücksichtigen. 
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern und deren  Montage besitzen 
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben 
-  Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen 
- Die  Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen 
-  Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren  auf diesem Wege weitere Details 
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr  die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen 
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4  Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der  vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. 
- Nach den Tests  verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester 
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests  dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen 
-  Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen 

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft  eine Woche lang, also bis Dienstag, dem 20.7., um 14 Uhr. 
Wir freuen  uns auf Eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## MaxMax (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo, ich habe sowohl Wasserkühler für CPU/GPU/Spawas (alpha yellowstone HF14) als auch Luftkühler (EKL Brocken, boxed Kühler) in Verwendung.
Bastelerfahrung und Zeit ist ebenso vorhanden.
Möchte mich hiermit als Lesertester bewerben.
lg


----------



## Flo2409 (13. Juli 2010)

Ich möchte mich hiermit auch als Lesertester bewerben.

Das schöne Teil würde in einem Coolermaster Cosmos einen E8500 kühlen.
Schöne Bilder und einen ausführlichen Test gäbe es natürlich dazu.

Grüße


----------



## chiller93 (13. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen auch von mir  Ich möchte mich hiermit ebenfalls um eueren Lesertest bewerben. Ich habe leider noch keine Reviewerfahrung, denn ich besitze keine Komponenten zu denen es nicht schon 1000 Reviews gibt, leider. Aber ich denke dass ich auch irgendwann einfach mal anfangen muss und dass dieser Kühlertest einen guten Anfang machen würde. Denn Schreiben ist eigentlcih nocht so mein Problem.

Ich besitze im Moment einen Q9550 von Intel der momentan wegen der Hitze draußen wieder mit Standardspannung läuft, da mein Noctua NH12UP leichte Probleme hat den Prozessor leise unter 70°C zu halten.
Das Gehäuse ist ein Antec P182. Ich würde diesen Kühler also gegen den Noctua NH12UP antreten lassen und habe auch noch die Möglichkeit den Boxedkühler aufzuschnallen. Leider besitze ich kein Lautstärkemessgerät. Aber mein Q9550 mit sehr niedriger VID heizt schon ordentlich, um dem Kühler das ganze Potenzial zu entlocken, denn bei einem Celeron wird man sonst wohl keine Unterschiede entdecken

Desweiteren kann ich den Prozessor auf 4,0Ghz oder wenn ein eXtreme- Test gewünscht ist auch auf 4,3Ghz unter Luft übertakten 

Lieben Gruß, Danny


----------



## kress (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebes Pcgh-Team,
hiermit möchte ich mich für den Pcgh-Lesertest des Prolimatech Armageddon bewerben.
Die oben aufgeführten Anforderungen erfülle ich allesamt.

Ich bezeichne mich als geeignet für den Test da ich ein sehr aktuelles und häufig vorkommendes System verwende.
Amd Phenom II x4 955
HD 5850
4gb Ram

Das restliche System könnt ihr aus meinem Profil übernehmen.
Da ich über ein Gehäuse verfüge, welches groß genug ist um den Armageddon aufzunehmen und das Antec Twelve Hundred über einen sehr starken Airflow verfügt, könnte ich gut die Leistung bei sehr großem Luftdurchsatz zeigen. Weiterhin könnte ich auch alle Lüfter abschalten um zu sehen, was der Armageddon passiv und vor allem semi-passiv leistet.
Ich würde den Prolimatech auch gegen den allbekannten Scythe Mugen 2 antreten lassen.

Ich hoffe die oben genannten Gründe konnten euch überzeugen und ihr erkennt, dass ich über eine ordentliche Schreibe verfüge.

Hiermit wünsche ich auch allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück.


----------



## NordicSoul (13. Juli 2010)

Guten Tag ...

Wie die meisten die hier schreiben habe auch ich so meine Erfahrungen gesammelt mit dem ein um und ausbau von computern ich möchte nicht von mir behaupten das ich experte in allem bin aber ich vertrete hier das gesunde mittelmaß an den cliente'l mensch das sich immer wieder aufs neue von neuer hard und software begeistern lässt ... da ich kein enthusiast bin kann ich über dinge auch vorurteilsfrei schreiben ... ich besizte eine digicam und weis diese auch zu benutzen einfache worte ohne viel schmückendes beiwerk kann ich auch produzieren (groß und kleineschreibung im test protokoll eingeschlossen) ... hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich als einsteiger und drück natürlich wie auch meinem vorredner allen hier die daumen ...


----------



## kbyte (13. Juli 2010)

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit ebenfalls um den Lesertest und würde den Prolimatech Armageddon auf meinem Q9550 und gegebenenfalls einem E4500 testen.

Die CPUs würden natürlich mit Spannungserhöhung entsprechend (noch weiter) übertaktet werden und zum Vergleich hätte ich meinen jetzigen Xigmatek Tower-Kühler, den Intel Boxed-Kühler sowie einen etwas älteren Asus Top-Blow-Kühler zum Testen, welcher ausschließlich aus Aluminium besteht.


----------



## fadade (13. Juli 2010)

Moin,

auch ich spreche hiermit meine Bewerbung als Lesertester für den Prolimatech Armageddon "Wind Edition" aus.

Praktische Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühler habe ich (Wer hat das nicht bei diesem tropischen Klima und den daraus resultierenden Temperaturen? )

Für den Test hätte ich hier auch mehrere CPUs und _sehr_ viele verschiedene Lüfter (140mm/120mm, BeQuiet, Noisblocker, Lian-Li,..), um zu testen ob der "Weltuntergang" aus dem Hause Promilatech auch wirklich Silentfähig, oder auf hohen Luftdurchsatz angewiesen ist 

Für Fotos ist in unserem Hause jetzt gerade eine gute Zeit, da unser Dachboden (momentan) fast leer ist. Und des deutschen Schreibens sollte ich auch fähig sein


----------



## DeathForce (13. Juli 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Prolimatech Armageddon.
Eine Kamera ist vorhanden (Canon EOS 450D) und ich weiß auch wie man sie benutzt  .
Ebenfalls sind die nötigen Erfahrungen in Sachen Hardware und Kühlung vorhanden.
Der Kühler wird auf einem AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE getestet und muss dabei gegen meinen aktuellen Thermalright True Black 120 antreten.

Als Referenz möchte ich einfach mal diesen kurzen Artikel angeben.
TerraNex e.V. | Multigaming since 2007 - Artikel


----------



## ThePlayer (13. Juli 2010)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,
wollte mich auf diesem Weg für den anstehenden Leser-Test bei ihnen bewerben. Ich erfülle alle Anforderungen und würde mit einem Q6600 erster Baureihe mit über 100 TDP zuwerke gehen. Besitze zum Vergleich einen Thermaltake Big Typhoon, der trotz seines Alters noch ordentliche Kühlleistung aufweist und ein Scythe Mugen 2, woran sich der Armageddon messen kann. Fotos würden ich mit einer der besten Kompakt-Kameras einer Canon Ixus 100 IS machen.

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
TP


----------



## Genghis99 (13. Juli 2010)

Würde mich mal reizen.

Anforderungen können erfüllt werden, leider besitze ich aber kein Geräuschmessgerät. Kann aber die Temperaturtests unter klimatisierten Bedingungen durchführen.

Vergleiche bezöge ich auf Scythe Mugen 2 b und Zipan I, welche ich in 2 Systemen einsetze (Mit original Lüftern.) Den Zipang habe ich hierbei mit einem 478er Retention Modul auf einem Sockel 939 (Asus A8V) Board montiert - er hält einen A64 3200 bei Raumtemp. 

Testsystem wäre Q9550@3,4 auf P-45 Board, GTX275@700, in einem alten AOpen Gehäuse - Wärme ist also genug vorhanden, Belüftung höchstens durchschnittlich.

Auch könnte ich noch ein Paar Testfisematen einführen - so könnte man 15% des Lüfters mit einem Stück Filz abdecken - so wie es real mit dem natürlichen "Lüfterfilz" auch passiert


----------



## Speedguru (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo ich würde auch gerne diesen Test durchführen, es wäre mein erster, aber sicherlich nicht letzter Test, da er bestimmt viel Spaß machen wird. 
Ich bin zwar Schüler, aber ich habe jetzt viel Zeit, da ich blad Ferien habe. Ich werde den Test bei verschiedenen Temperaturen durchführen, da ich unter dem Dach ein Zimmer habe, wo es extrem heiß ist und natürlich werde ich das ganze in "normalen" Räumen ebenfalls testen. 
Ich werde einen direkten Vergleich zum Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer machen, der auf einem Phenom II 955BE sitzt. Mein Gehäuse ist sehr gut belüftet (5Gehäuselüfter), aber ich kann mithilfe einer Lüftersteurung auch ein schlecht durchlüftetes Gehäuse simulieren. Bilder werden mit einer guten Kamera geschossen (10MP). 

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen!!

euer 

Speedguru


----------



## _hellgate_ (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo PCGH
ich bewerbe mich hiermit um meinen ersten Review machen zu dürfen!
Prozessoren habe ich:
AMD X4 945 
E8300
Q6600
Auch verschiedene gehäuselüfter wie zb die temperatur mit 2 120mm xigmatek lüftern ist kein problem darstellen  Messen kann ich den mit meinem EKL Brocken und zusätzlich mit einem Ninja2
Hab auch ne lüftersteurung womit ich alle gehäuselüfter regeln kann um ein bestes Temperatur/silent verhältniss zu finden 
Gehäuse habe ich einen Coolermaster HAF und noch insgesamt 15 lüfter hire rumliegen^^
Zeit habe ich ziemlich viel ( habe gerade sommerferien) und ne DSLR ist auch am start Canon 1000D

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
_hellgate_


----------



## silent_freak (13. Juli 2010)

Würde mich gern für diesen Test zur Verfügung stellen; getestet würde der Kühler in zwei Systemen werden, einmal meinem Hauptrechner, einem CM Storm Scout (siehe Sysprofile) mit AMD Prozessor sowie in meinem Zweitrechner, einem Sharkoon Rebel 9 mit Intel CPU. Als Vergleichsobjekte würde ein Freezer 7 Pro und ein EKL Alpenföhn Brocken dienen. Auch Konstellationen mit anderen, verschiedenen Gehäuselüftern und Positionen (Push-Pull, Pull, o.Ä) wären dank vieler verschiedener vorhandener Lüfter kein Problem. Mit einer Lüftersteuerung könnte ich zusätzlich das Verhältnis von annehmbarer Lautstärke zu akzeptabler Leistung ermitteln. 
Würde mich freuen, wenn ich einer der Glücklichen sein dürfte!


----------



## FortunaGamer (13. Juli 2010)

Ich möchte mir gerne für den Lesertest von dem Prolimatech Armageddon Wind Edition bewerben.
Würde gerne einen Test durchführen, so könnte man einen super Vergleich zwischen dem und dem anderen Kühler von Prolimatech sehen. Als CPU würde ich meinen i7 920 sehen den ich auf 4 GHz übertakten würde. Damit man die Kühler an ihr Limit bringen würde. Ich hätte jetzt auch gut Zeit um einen Test zu machen da ich Ferien habe. Bilder würde ich mit einer EOS 300D machen.

Grüß,
Vincent


----------



## k_O_i_M_a (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

Ich würde mich auch gerne bewerben.

Habe nen Core 2 Quad Q8200, der bei oc wirklich abwärme bringt.
Im Moment einen Revoltec Pipe Tower Pro, baugleich mit dem Groß Clockner.
Morgen kommt ein Paket von Mindfactory, welches den Megahalems sowie 5x Enermax Cluster und nen MK-13 fürdie GTX 260. Ich bin ein echter Kühlerfreak, ich versuche wirklich alles so kühl wie möglich zu bekommen 
Mein Gehäuse wär ein Revoltec Sixty3, mit ausreichend AirFlow.

Mich interressiert auch mal wie die Kühlerm mit den verschiedenen Lüftern kühlen, unterschied von 120mm auf 140mm.
Anzubieten hätte ich:

Enermax Cluster 120mm
Spire 120mm
Xigmatek XLF 1253
Revoltec Dark Black/Red 120mm
Xilence RedWing

gruß Christoph


----------



## Ston3 (13. Juli 2010)

Einen Wunderschönen guten Tag,

Ich würde mich gerne für diesen Lesertest bewerben, da ich schon denn Prolimatech Megahalem besitze und ihn im Falle eines Testes prima zum vergleich hinzu ziehen könnte. Ich bin 17 Jahre und Schüler komme aus Offenburg (Baden-Württemberg). Denn Armageddon könnte ich mit einem AMD Phenom X3@3,5 GHz testen ein Retention Kit besitze ich bereits. Ich würde mich natürlich sehr freuen wenn ich ausgewählt werde und werde versuchen einen ausfürhlichen und qualitativ hochwertigen Test zu schreiben. Im Anhang sehen sie welche Bilder qualität ich ihnen bieten kann.


----------



## konstantinkk (13. Juli 2010)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

ich erfülle alle Bedingungen zur Genüge,
außerdem besitze ich ein Coolermaster CM 692 II in dem ich 6 Gehäuselüfter incl. Lüftersteuerung,
den Prolimatech ML-13 mit 2 Lüftern und den Kleinen Bruder des Armageddon, den Prolimatech Megahalems eingebaut habe. So würde ich eine Vergleich zwischen diesen beiden High-End CPU-Kühlern machen.
Belasten kann ich die Kühler mit meinem i5 750 mit viel Übertaktungspotential. Auch sonst is mein Rechner und meine Digitalkamera auf neuem Stand. 
Ich denke also, dass ich gut in der Lage bin, einen detaillierten und intressanten Lesertest zu verfassen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
konstantinkk


----------



## CheGuarana (13. Juli 2010)

So dann ich auch mal 

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich zum Lesertest des Prolimatech Armageddon.
Schreiberische Referenzen kann ich auf meinem Blog vorweisen.
Zwei CPUs werde ich mit dem Kühler testen, ein Intel Q6600 und ein AMD Phenom 2 955. Als Vergleich habe ich einen AMD Boxed-Kühler und einen IFX-14.
Für die Fotos würde ich eine gute Spiegelreflexkamera von eines Freundes beschaffen, dieser macht Hobbymäßig Fotos und kennt sich mit Lichteinfluss und dem ganzen Kram sehr gut aus.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## sipsap (13. Juli 2010)

Möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest des Prolimatech Armageddon bewerben.
Ich erfülle alle von ihnen geforderten Bedingungen.

Der Kühler würde auf einem ASrock P55 Extreme (LGA1156) mit einem i5-750 (standart und oc) getestet werden.Als Vergleichslüfter stehen mir noch Xigmateks Thor's Hammer und HDT-S963 zur Verfügung.
Bilder würden mit einer Panasonic TZ7 Lumix gemacht werden.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (13. Juli 2010)

Na da bewerbe ich mich doch auch mal! 

Ich habe einen Q6600 der auf 3,1GHz läuft, dürfte damit also im guten Mittelfeld liegen, wenigstens was die Temperaturen betrifft.

Eine brauchbare Digicam ist vorhanden,
Zeit zum Testen habe ich auch mehr als genug.

Mein jetziger CPU-Kühler könnte ruhig mal durch einen besseren ersetzt werden, ich hatte aus Geldmangel bei dem letzten großen Aufrüsten nur einen günstigen Kühler gekauft, war bis jetzt aber auch zu geizig mir einen neuen zu leisten.

Ich bin sehr kritisch in meinen Tests, bei mir gibt es keine unverdiente Lobhudelei, wenn mich Kleinigkeiten stören werden diese gnadenlos aufgelistet, ansonsten lasse ich Fakten sprechen und führe die vorhandenen Funktionen vor.


----------



## Henninges (13. Juli 2010)

ja dann versuche ich es doch auch nochmal mit dem lesertest...

wäre schön wenn ihr mich diesmal berücksichtigen würdet... (;

zum testen wären genug cpu's vorhanden, und als vergleich würde unter anderem meine wakü dienen...


----------



## Emericaner (13. Juli 2010)

Liebes PCGH-Team,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Test.
Welche Hardware habe ich?

einen Q6600, und bald einen AMD X6 1055T
diverse kühler wie Xigmatek HDT-1283, Noctua NH-U12P, dazu würde noch eine Corsair H50 kommen.
Gekühlt würde alles in einem K62 werden, vergleich mit CM 690 2 und einem Thermaltake v9.
Diagramme mit Lüfterdrehzahl/Temperatur müsste ich schaffen.
Jedoch habe ich kein Lautstärkenmessgerät.

Es liegt an euch 

Liebe Grüße, emericaner.


----------



## Icke&Er (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe PCGH Redaktion,

hiermit möchte ich mich als Lesertester bewerben.


- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern und deren Montage besitzen 

-> Habe schon eine ganze Reihe von Luftkühlern verbaut. Darunter sind Mugen I , Kama Cross, Orochi, CNPS 9700, Thors Hammer, etc.

-Mehrere CPU-Kühler zum Testen sind natürlich von Vorteil

-> Ich hätte noch einen Zalmann CNPS 9700 und Scythe Orochi da. Außerdem könnte ich den Kühler noch gegen eine Wasserkühlung antreten lassen, um auch einen Vergleich ziehen zu können.

System würde bestehen aus:

Intel Q9450
4x1 GB DDR2 Corsair Dominator
Gigabyte X48-DS5
1x ATI 3870 X2
1x 3870
1x 1000Watt Enermaxx

Ich würde mich seht freuen diesen Test durchführen zu dürfen und werde ihn auch auf keinen Fall lieblos behandeln! 

PS: Größere Beiträge von mir

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...90976-usertest-acer-timeline-4810tg-14-a.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/100336-info-cpu-z-validation-fuer-hwbot.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/90234-info-aquamark.html

MFG


----------



## BlueFantasy (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo PCGH Team,

Ich möchte mich gerne für den Test des neuen CPU Kühlers Prolimatech Armageddon "Wind Edition" bewerben.

Da ich zzt mit Overclock experimentiere und mich Selbstverständlich damit auskenne, würde mich sehr der Temperaturunterschied zwischen meinem Aerocool Dcc-c 1200 und dem 
Prolimatech Armageddon "Wind Edition" interessieren.

Und den Lesern eine Detailgenaue Analyse zu dem Kühler Präsentieren.
Dazu gehört Verpackung, Zubehör, Ausstattung und OC Fähigkeit des Kühlers ( Overclock Temperaturen )

Alle dazugehörigen auslese und Testprogramme sowie eine Digitalkamera sind vorhanden.

Mein System
CPU >> Q6600 2,4 GHZ @ OC 3 GHZ  
Arbeitsspeicher >>  4GB OCZ 800 Gold Edition
Grafikkarte >> NVIDIA GTX 275
Mainboard >> MSI P45 Platinum (super OC Board )

Würde mich freuen wenn meine Bewerbung in den engeren aller Beweber kommen würde, somal es für mich eine Test Premiere wäre die ich gerne ausführen würde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Blue Fantasy


----------



## Th3 GhOst (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
hiermit möchte ich mich für den PCGH-Lesertest des Prolimatech Armageddon in der "Wind Edition" bewerben.
Leider habe ich noch keine Review Reviews. Werde mir aber die größte mühe geben eine vernünftige Review zu schreiben.
Da ich bereits erfahrung im wechseln von Kühlern habe (CPU & GPU) erfülle ich eine der Bedingungen.
Eine gute Kamere (Canon Eos 450D) befindet sich ebenfalls in meinem besitz mit welcher ich auch umgehen kann wie in meinem Tagebuch zu sehen ist.
Ebenso habe ich auch diverse Lüfter auf Lager (Silent Wings, Lian Li und Xigmatek) welche sich am Armageddon austoben können.
Als Hardware hab ich ein System auf i5-750 basis welches auch Übertaktet wird.
Alles findet in einem großen Lian Li PC-A77 platz welches großzügig belüftet wird.
Der Armageddon tritt gegen seinen Bruder den Mega Shadow und gegen den Intel Boxed an.
Für eine gute Review werde ich natürlich eine perfekte Rechtschreibung achten.
Es wäre super wenn ich für diese Review ausgewählt werde und ich damit die möglichkeit bekomme meine erste Review schreiben zu können.
Über eine Zusage würde ich mich wirklich freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Th3 GhOst


----------



## Ahab (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo! 

Hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich um den Kühler. Letztere interessieren mich sehr, ich habe einige gehabt und würde nur zu gern mal einen ausführlichen Test schreiben. Im Übrigen interessiert mich, wie sich die Xigmateklüfter eigentlich so schlagen. Ich habe einen Phenom X3 8750. Mit etwas Overvolting kann ich den auch ordentlich heizen lassen!  Zum Vergleich habe ich hier einen IFX 14 sowie einen Ultra 120 Extreme BE - falls ich den Montagekrempel noch finde wäre unter Umständen sogar noch ein Silent Knight von Asus dabei. 

Als Testlüfter habe ich den Swif 2 von Coolink, als PWM Version und den normalen mit 800 Umdrehungen, sowie den Sharkoon Silent Eagle (könnte man ja auch noch einbringen).

MfG, Ahab


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (14. Juli 2010)

*Hallo liebes PCGH-Team!*

Seit Jahren ein Fan der PCGH-Print - und als ein begeisterter Leser der Online-News - ist es mir natürlich nicht entgangen, dass ihr wieder einen großartigen Leser-Test veranstaltet!

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich, um den Prolimatech Armageddon in der "Wind-Edition" auf Herz und Nieren zu testen!


*Warum sollte gerade ich die Ehre haben dürfen, so ein wunderbares Stück Technik zu testen? *

PC-Hardware und deren Übertaktung ist für mich gleichermaßen Hobby und Leidenschaft! Im Laufe der letzten Jahre sammelte ich deshalb viel Erfahrung mit Luftkühlung - sei es bei der CPU oder der Grafikkarte. Nichts ist mir wichtiger, als ein möglichst lautloser Rechner!

Wenn ihr Euch schnell ein Bild über meine bisherigen Erfahrungen bezüglich meiner User-Tests und Digicam-Bilder machen wollt, schaut doch mal in meine bisherigen User-Reviews *hier*, *hier* und vor allem *hier* rein!


*Wie würde ich testen?*

Zur Zeit thront ein Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B auf einen Q9550 E0 @ 3.4Ghz. Letzterer sorgt für ordentlich Abwärme, die ein NB-BlackSilentFan XL2 Rev. 3.0 (auf 1000rpm gedrosselt) äußerst zuverlässig und vor allem leise abführt. Das Gehäuse wird des weiteren mit zwei weiteren 120er NoiseBlocker-Lüftern des selben Typs belüftet. Dazu kommen noch zwei 92er Zalman-LED-Lüfter @ 5V.

Zur optimalen Vergleichbarkeit werde ich einmal im offenen Testaufbau und einmal im geschlossenen PC-Tower testen. Antreten werden die zwei Konkurrenten aus dem Hause Prolimatech (Megahalems Rev. B und  Armageddon) mit jeweils einem und zwei Lüftern. Dabei würde ich natürlich verschiedene Lüfterdrehzahlen berücksichtigen.

Außer Konkurrenz, aber der Vollständigkeit halber könnten noch der Intel Boxed-Kühler und der EKL Groß-Clock’ner zum Einsatz kommen.

Der Prolimatech Armageddon "Wind-Edition" müsste sich also nicht nur um die Krone der niedrigsten Temperaturen messen müssen, sondern auch um die der Lautstärke. Denn wie bereits erwähnt, zählt für mich neben der Leistungsfähigkeit des PC's auch dessen Lautlosigkeit!


*In was für einen Rechner wird der **Prolimatech Armageddon in der  "Wind-Edition"** ein neues Zuhause finden? **

Sysprofile!*


Ich hoffe ich kann Euch durch meine ordentliche "Schreibe", meinen guten Digital-Fotos, meinen Test-Plänen und meine  Erfahrungen als Review-Verfasser überzeugen und würde mich freuen, Euch einen schönen Leser-Test abzuliefern !

Grüße
DeFenSoOOoR


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Juli 2010)

Hi ich würde gerne den hier bennanten Promilatech Armageddon testen, ich habe auch mehere CPUs zur Verfügung, unter anderem zum testen Momentan vorhanden sind 2 AMD 955BE beide im C2 Stepping die eine sehr hohe TDP besitzen und von denen einer auf 3.8 GHz übertaktet wurde, auch noch vorhanden sind ein Athlon 2 X2 @ 3.6-4.0 GHz und ein Athlon 64 3200+ @ 2600 MHz. Ich besitze über eine gute und saubere Schreibe, und habe auch viel Zeit zum testen und schreiben. Da ich zum Testen nur AMD CPUs habe, würde ich das optionale Retenionsmodul/Kit erwerben. Zum testen ich kann sehr gut die Lautstärke subjektiv auf Laut oder Flüsterleise schätzen, außerdem wird der Armageddon wenn gewünscht auch auf allen 3 CPUs getestet, es sind auch Genügend Spiele vorhanden um natürliche Situationen herzustellen und die EXTREMSITUATION word mithilfe von Core Damage simuliert, selbstverständlich werde ich Werte wie den Lammelenabstand usw. in Exel zu Tabellen und Diagrammen zusammenzufügen.
Natürlich habe ich auch Nachteile die ich selbstverständlich auch aufzählen werde: 
Unter anderen könnt ihr natürlich einen der Millionen Q6600 Nutzer auswählen, was ja eine sehr beliebte CPU ist und so "echtere" Ergebnisse erzielen.
Ich bin erst 14 Jahre alt und somit scheide ich vermutlich sowie so aus, das ich ja zu "Jung" bin um Hardware zu testen und einen Vernünftigen Artikel zu schreiben, allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich seit ich mich erinnern kann an Computern rumschraube .
In diesem Sinne Ciao und bis bald, ich würde mich Trotzdem sehr freuen Ausgewählt zu werden.


----------



## dbpaule (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe damals auch am Cougar-Lesertest teilgenommen und den Test gut abgeschlossen. Zum Thema Lüftkühlung kann ich sehr viel beisteuern. Ich kann den Kühler mit über 15 anderen CPU-Kühlern vergleichen. Mess-Sensorik, vernünftige Kamera und ein forderndes System sind beste Voraussetzungen für einen Test, der gelingen kann! Auch eine Lüftersteuerung nutze ich, um auch die Quirle richtig anfeuern zu können.

Beim Review selber werde ich auf folgende Dinge explezit eingehen:
* Lieferumfang
* Leistungsfähigkeit (verschiedene Lüftereinstellungen, verschiedene Taktraten und Spannungen der CPU und natürlich auch Temperaturmessung)
* Lautstärkemessung in beinahe schalldichtem Raum
* Montage
* Verarbeitungsqualität
* Betrachtung der Lüfter

Der Armageddon müsste bei mir einen Core i7 920 D0 kühlen, der hervorragend mit dem ASUS Rampage II Gene harmoniert. Es sind Taktraten bis zu 4400MHz unter Luft bisher möglich gewesen. Ich kann also auf eine Vielzahl von Konfigurationen setzen.

Ich hoffe, dass Ihr mich auswählt für ein erneutes Leserreview. Das Review zum damaligen CM700 hat mir auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Dabei konnte ich auch alle Seiten zufrieden stellen.

LG, Paule


----------



## sinthor4s (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo Pcgh-Redaktion!
Ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Lesertest der 
Prolimatech Armageddon "Wind Edition".

Ich beschäftige mich bereits seit einiger Zeit mit 
Luftkühlern und bin zuversichtlich den geforderten
Kriterien entsprechen zu können.

Ich bin der Lage gute digitale Bildern zu machen
und habe einige Kühler zum Vergleich da.
Da ich den Megahalems besitze, würde ich den
Armageddon auf einem Q6600 testen, auch wenn 
das Montagekit des Armageddon dies nicht vorsieht.

Ich freue mich bereits auf die Bekanntgabe des
Testers.

MFG


----------



## Gamiac (16. Juli 2010)

Möchte mich hiermit auch gerne bewerben 

Das ich mich mit Hardware auskenne dürfte meine Signatur und die Zusammenstellung meines Systems klar machen . Für Fotos steht eine 6 Megapixel Samsung Kamera zur Verfügung , mehr leider nicht .
Gehe mal davon aus das der Armageddon mit dem Retention Kit vom Megahalem auch auf Sockel 775 Platz findet und das ein Q9550 @ 3.6ghz ein würdiger Tetskandidat ist . 
Würde in dann in der Wind Edition testen und wenn mir das Ergebniss im Vergleich zum Megahalem gefällt noch 2 140mm Noise Blocker Black silent pro bestellen und die Ergebnisse mit diesen Lüftern auch noch in den Test einfließen lassen .
Vorher große Ankündigungen ist nicht mein Ding , PCGH kann hinterher selbst entscheiden ob mein Testbericht ins Format gepasst hat oder nicht .

mfg   Gamiac


----------



## falloutrapha (16. Juli 2010)

Guten Tag PCGH,
ich würde den "Prolimatech Armageddon Wind Edition" wirklich sehr gerne testen, weil ich sehr viel Spaß an PC Hardware habe und ich selbst viel Erfahrung mit der Montage von CPU-Kühlern habe und auch sonst sehr viel an meinem PC "bastle". Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall darüber freuen den Kühler mit verschiedenen Wärmeleitpasten und verschiedenen CPU's (zur Auswahl stehen: Ein AMD Phenom 2 x4 965 BE, ein Intel Core 2 Quad q6700 und ein Intel Core I7 920. Ich werde selbstverständlich auch die Werte anderer Kühler in den Test einbeziehen) testen zu dürfen. 

MfG
PCGH Leser FallOutRapha


----------



## Zlicer (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Crew,

ich möchte mich als Lesertester für den Prolimatech Armageddon "Wind Edition" bewerben. Getestet wird der Kühler auf einem E6300 der auf 3,0 bis 3,3 GHz hochgetaktet wird

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein Selbstverständlich bin ich Member
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen. Ich liebe es zu schreiben und ich liebe Hardware... daher sollte das mit dem lieblos kein Problem sein 
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern und deren Montage besitzen Hab ich, als Vergleichsmodell würde ein Arctic Coolig Freezer 7 Pro dienen
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben -hab ich auch.... oder meint ihr nicht?
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen Das lässt sich hinkriegen 
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen Von wem sonst?
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details War doch schon immer so oder?
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen Wie sollte ich denn dann testen?
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. So lange hat man Zeit? 
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester Wenns sein muss....
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen OK
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen Das ist klar

greetz Zlicer

P.S. Allen anderen Bewerbern wünsche ich viel Glück. Möge der heißeste Prozzi gewinnen


----------



## kuki122 (16. Juli 2010)

*Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,*

Ich möchte mich gerne für den Test des Prolimatech Armageddon "Wind Edition" zur Verfügung stellen.
Seit geraumer Zeit beschäftige ich mich nun schon mit Kühllösungen für den Computer, sodass ich dort einige Erfahrung aufweisen kann.

In meinem Test würde ich den Prolimatech Armageddon "Wind Edition" gegen folgende Kühler antreten lassen:

*Thermalright IFX14
Wasserkühlung Alphacool HF14, Dualradiator
AMD Boxed Kühler*

Ich denke, dass diese 3 Konkurrenten das breite Spektrum der Kühllösungen bestmöglich abdecken, sodass   sich die Kühlleistung mithilfe eines Diagrammes sehr gut einschätzen lässt.
Selbstverständlich werden alle Lüfter mit identischen Geschwindigkeiten laufen, sodass Verfälschungen auszuschließen sind.

Zudem würde ich den Kühler einem breiten Testverfahren unterziehen, um die praxisnahsten Werte zu ermitteln, welches sich wie folgt gestalten würde:

*Verpackung
Technische Daten von Kühler / Lüfter
Lieferumfang
Der Kühler im Detail 
Die Lüfter im Detail 
Montage von Kühler 
Montage von Lüftern
Subjektive Einschätzung von Lautstärke der Lüfter, Spannungen: 5V , 7V, 12V
Kühlleistung @ Standard - Voltage. Sowie volle Leistung der mitgelieferten Lüfter
Kühlleistung @ Standard - Voltage. Sowie mit Drosslung der mitgelieferten Lüfter auf 5V, 7V
Kühlleistung @ Overclocking - Volle Leistung der mitgelieferten Lüfter
Kühlleistung @ Overclocking - Drosslung der Lüfter auf 5V, 7V
Grafische und Tabellarische Darstellung der Ergebnisse
Der Kühler im Vergleich mit der Kühllegende Thermalright IFX14, Wasserkühlung und AMD´s Boxed Kühler
Grafische Darstellung der Ergebnisse mithilfe von Balkendiagrammen
Fazit
*

Auslasten werde ich das System mit dem dafür entwickelten Tool Prime95.

Folgendes Testsystem wäre für den Test des Prolimatech Armageddon "Wind Edition" Kühlers vorgesehen:

*AMD Phenom II 920 @ 2,8GHz & @3,6GHz 
Asus Crosshair II Formula 
OCZ DDR2 Platinum XTC 4GB 1066MHz
Enermax Liberty 620W*

Die CPU ist im aktuellen 45nm Verfahren gefertigt, was für den User einen direkten Vergleich mit vielen aktuellen CPU´s ermöglicht.

Eine Canon 1000D Spiegelreflexkamera und meine Erfahrung im Fotografieren werden für gute Bilder in dem Test garantieren.

Mit den Teilnahmebedingungen bin ich einverstanden und werde sie selbstverständlich einhalten.

Ich hoffe ihr Interesse geweckt zu haben und würde mich freuen, diesen Test durchführen zu dürfen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Jannik, Kuki122​


----------



## marionege (16. Juli 2010)

Auch ich möchte gerne am Test teinehmen, da ich es bisher nicht geschafft habe, meinen Phenom II 940 wirklich kalt zu stellen. Eine Temperatur von 61°C unter Last sind nicht besonders befriedigend. Boxetkühler, sowie diverse Turmkühler haben es nicht geschafft, in meinen eigentlich gut durchlüfteten Gehäuse den Prozessor zu kühlen. Zum Schluss habe ich den Boxetkühlkörper mit einem 120 Lüfter modifiziert, damit wird das oben genannte Ergebnis erreicht, welches immer noch besser ist, als alle anderen bisheriger Versuche mit gekauften Kühler. Preise ab 50,- € für einen vernünftigen Lüfter machen mich ebenfalls nicht besonders glücklich. So kann ich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen. Bastelerfahrung und Hardware zum Testen sind reichlich vorhanden.


----------



## Wincenty (16. Juli 2010)

Guten Abend oder Gute Nacht PCGH-Team,
ich wollte mich  für den anstehenden Leser-Test bei ihnen  bewerben. Ich  nutze einen AMD PHENOM II 955BE @ Standard, welchen ich aber bereits mal zu testzwecken OC wollte. Die CPU findet auf einem Gigabyte Ma790FXT-UD5P mit 4GB RAM von G.Skill platz in einem A+ El Diablo Advanced (Ein weiteres älteres System stünde ebenfalls zur möglichen Leistungsmessung zur Verfügung. Ich nutze derzeit einen Cooler Master Gemin II 6Pipe mit MX-2 Paste und 2x Silent Eaggles 1000RPM. Ich verzeichne in meiner CD/DVD-Sammlung 3DMark 06 Advanced, GTA4,  Crysis, Anno 1701 &1404, Bad Company 2, Dirt 2, Stalker Call of Pripyat, Assassin's Creed 2 als vorgesehene Benchmarktests. Jedoch werden die Ergebnisse durch meine 4890 @ 950/1100 MHz gebremst. Eventuell könnte ich aber eine 5870 von einem Freund ausleihen.

Ich wäre zutiefst erfreut, wenn Sie sich bei mir melden würden.
Mit freundlichen und müden Grüßen

Wincenty


----------



## stokit (17. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute.

Auch ich möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest des _Prolimatech Armageddon "Wind Edition"_ zur Verfügung stellen 
Ich würde diesen Test gerne durchführen, da ich zum einen gespannt bin, wie sich der Armageddon WE gegen meinen Mugen 2 anstellt und zum anderen da ich ein Lukü-Fan bin und sich diese Kühler- Lüfterkombo in meinem System sehr wohl fühlen würden 

Ich verfüge über gute Hard- und Softwarekenntnisse und könnte den Prolimatech gegen einen Freezer 7 und einen Mugen 2 (Rev.B) (1x oder 2x Silentwing) antreten lassen.
Die zu kühlende Hardware wäre ein Q6600 (G0) over- undervolted bis zu einem OC von max. 3.6 Ghz. Meine restliche Hardware und Software lässt sich aus meiner Signatur übernehmen.
Ein interessanter Punkt ist noch, dass sich ein relativ hoher Luftdurchsatz durch 4 Gehäuselüfter realisieren lässt, den man runterregeln oder auch ganz abschalten kann.

Als kleine Referenz könnt ihr euch auch mein erstes Mini-Review zum Prolimatech MK-13 ansehen. 
Review XFX GTX 275 meets Prolimatech MK-13 (Das Formatierungproblem ist mittlerweile beseitigt)

*System auf einen Blick:*
_Q6600 / 425x8 @ Mugen 2 Rev.B, Silentwing USC 120
Abit IP35 Pro
XFX GTX 275 XXX Core Edition OC @ Prolimatech MK-13, 2x Silentwing USC 120 
4x 1Gb Kingston Hyper X 1066
2x 1 Tb Samsung F2 Raid 0
Thermaltake Element G + Bequiet Silentwing USC 140 (back)_

Grüße Stoke


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (17. Juli 2010)

*Bewerbung: Lesertest: Prolimatech Armageddon "Wind Edition"*

Guten Abend,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Prolimatech Armageddon "Wind Edition". Ich wünsche mir schon immer einen Vergleich zwischen zwei Bauteilen eines PC's zu ziehen und diesen gut und informativ für ein solch tolles Forum wie hier zu schreiben. Vielleicht ist ja das Glück mit mir und ihr pickt mich aus diesem Haufen qualifizierter Bewerber.


Kommen wir zu den von euch verlangten Kriterien:- Ihr müsst Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein*Stolzes Mitglied seit dem 26.07.2007 (Gründungsjahr )*​- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht  im PCGH-Extreme-Forum  schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt,  behalten wir uns  vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu  berücksichtigen.*Das wird mir eine Freude sein*​- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern und deren  Montage besitzen*Erfahrung ist vorhanden*​- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben*Werd mir Mühe geben!*​-  Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen*Canon Powershoot G9 vorhanden, evtl. auch eine EOS 7D von nem Kollegen *​- Die  Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen*Gut so..*​-  Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren   auf diesem Wege weitere Details*Alles klar*​- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr  die Komponenten nicht  weiterverkaufen*Solch schöne Hardware wird doch nich weiterverkauft!*​- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4  Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb  dieser Zeit muss der  vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.*Kein Problem, genug Zeit um den Lesertest zu gestalten*​- Nach den Tests  verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester*Das ist das beste an der ganzen Geschichte *​- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests  dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen*Ist total uninteressant für mich, da ich in keinem anderen Forum aktiv bin*​-  Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen*Gute Entscheidung *
​Ergänzung: Die Ergebnisse meines Tests werde ich in Tabellen und/oder Diagrammen festhalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Wenn ich der Glückliche werden sollte werde ich mir selbstverständlich das Montage-Kit für AMD-Systeme kaufen!

Zum Schluss wünsche ich allen anderen Bewerbern viel Glück!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Dennis


----------



## Gamer_95 (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo!
Hiermit möchte ich mich auch für den PCGH Lesertest des Prolimatech Amageddon "Wind Edition"
bewerben.
Ich habe eine Menge erfahrung mit Luftkühlung.
Als Testsystem hätte ich einen i7 920 mit Rampage III Extreme.
Ich bin auch in besitz eines Prolimatech megahalems.
Also kann ich die Kühler auch vergleichen.
Gute Fotos kann ich natürlich auch machen.


----------



## darkfabel (17. Juli 2010)

ICh bewerbe mich für den lesertest für den Prolimatech Armageddon "Wind Edition"

weil ich gerne einen Test für PCGH schreiben möchte und mich sehr freuen würde, mein system währe ein Phenom II 940 BE auf einem Asus board gute Fotos kann ich natürlich auch machen.

MFG
Darkfabel


----------



## m1ch1 (18. Juli 2010)

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich die gelegneheit bekäme für PCGH den lesertest für den Armagedon "wind Edition" zu machen. 
meine komponenten sind:
Core i5 750
Asus P7P55D-E PRO
Gskill Ripjaws 1600
Corsair TX650w
Sapphire HD 5850
HAF 922

Für gute schreibe ist gesorgt (12 Klasse Gymnasium)

Mit fruendlichen Grüssen M1ch1


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Juli 2010)

Ich bewerbe mich auch mal wieder bei einem Lesertest, da es das letzte Mal ja nicht geklappt hat. 

Mein System besteht jetzt aus: 
Core i5-750
ASUS P7P55D Pro

Jetziger Kühler ist ein Noctua NH U 12 P gegen welchen der Prolimatech natürlich antreten muss. Als Referenz kann ich natürlich auch noch den Intel Boxed Kühler anbieten.
Die Anforderungen die gestellt sind kann ich natürlich erfüllen und Zeit habe ich, dank Ferien, sowieso ohne Ende. 

Testen kann ich das ganze im Standardtakt sowie natürlich meine OC Settings die stabil laufen. Da es bei mir unterm Dach auch immer schön warm ist, haben die Kühler da auch einiges zu tun. 

Darüber hinaus kann ich den Prolimatech und den Noctua auch mit anderen Lüftern testen. Zumindest wenn auf den Prolimatech 120mm Lüfter draufgehen? Naja wenn nicht auch nicht so schlimm, dann wird halt wieder improvisiert. 

Testen würde ich das ganze im offenen Aufbau, sowie in meinem Case da das wohl als echter Hardware-Backofen gilt. (Lian Li PC A10 ) Außerdem werden die Lüfter natürlich mit verschiedenen Spannungen betrieben.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (18. Juli 2010)

ich wollte mich auch grade bewerben aber musste leider mit erschrecken festellen das ich mit meinen sockel 775 system das ding gar nit testen kann ... also LEUTE MIT SOCKEL 775 IHR SEIT RAUS ^^ xD


----------



## ernie (18. Juli 2010)

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein (CHECK)
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben (CHECK)
- Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen. (CHECK)
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern und deren Montage besitzen (CHECK)
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben (CHECK)
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen (CHECK)
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen (CHECK)
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details (CHECK)
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen (CHECK)
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. (CHECK)
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester (CHECK)
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen (CHECK)
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen (CHECK-ehrensache )


Wie ihr an der Liste sehen könnt, bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Kühlers. Erfülle eure Anforderungen soweit und würde mich sogar sehr freuen, wenn Íhr mich auswählen würdet . Würde den Kühler auf meinem jetzigen System testen. Habe einen Q6600 (3100Ghz) und ein MSI p35 Neo2 FR. AUf dem Board könnte ich auch gut testen, in welchen Positionen der Kühler am besten sitzt und ob er, wenn er in richtung Netzteil zeigt, vielleicht etwas mehr Leitung bietet.
Vielleicht fallen mir auch noch andere Dinge ein, um das Maximum aus dem Kühler zu holen ( offenes Gehäuse, offener Aufbau,...)
Ich würde ihn außerdem gegen einen Arktic Cooling Freezer und einer kleinen Wasserkühlung antreten lassen. Habe mir auch noch den Kühler Thors´s Hammer von einem Freund für ausgeliehen. Etwas Konkurenz in der gleichen Liga kann ja nicht schaden. Vielleicht kennt ihr meine Wasserkühlung ja auch schon Stichwort : GITARREN-AGB  

Ich würde außerdem den ganzen Test mit schön vielen Bildern schmücken und die Ergebnisse durch Grafiken verdeutlichen . Hier habe ich auch ein kleines Beispiel, wie ich so eine Grafik gestallten würde:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hoffe sehr, dass ihr mich auswählt, da ich einfach Spaß am Testen habe und ich schon imemr mal einen Lesertest hier in das Forum schreiben wollte 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
der ERNIE


----------



## kress (18. Juli 2010)

Sind eigentlich auch alle AMDler raus, der Armageddon geht da ja nur mit zusätzlichem Kit drauf?


----------



## Sugar70 (18. Juli 2010)

Hallo an alle,
auch mein jetziges System und ich würden gerne den Prolimatech Armageddon Wind-Edition testen und natürlich ausführlich darüber berichten! Die Fotos würde eine Casio Exilim mit 12,1 Mega Pixel schießen. Antreten würde der Armageddon gegen einen OCZ Gladiator und meine Corsair H50 die momentan einen AMD Phenom XII 550 BE @ 3800 mhz kühlt. Das ganze sitzt auf einem Gigabyte GA-M720 US3.
Dieses wäre zwar mein erster Test den ich für eine Breite Masse durchführen würde...aber der erste ist immer der Beste! 
Würde mich wirklich freuen wenn auch ich mal etwas für die PCGH und deren Leser tun könnte und nicht immer nur umgekehrt!

LG
Tomish


----------



## -NTB- (18. Juli 2010)

bewerbe mich ebenfalls da ich diesen kühler dann auf meinem phenom 2 x3 720be @x4@3680mhz gegen meinen megahalems antreten lassen würde...bastel gerne und ja...habe genug zeit für einen ausführlichen test!


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. Juli 2010)

Ich würde mich auch gerne für den Lesertest bewerben.
Ich erfülle alle Anforderungen.
Ausserdem hab ich den Mugen 2 ohne Anleitung auf mein MB bekommen

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## nitg (19. Juli 2010)

Möchte mich auch gerne bewerben.
Hab eine Panasonix Lumix TZ7.

Als Testsysteme stehen zur Verfügung:

Coolermaster Cosmos 1000
Core i7 920 @stock + @3,6GHz

Sharkoon Rebel 9 (inkl. Lüftersteuerung von Revoltec)
Core2Quad Q8200 @stock + @3,0GHz

Silentmaxx ST11 (sofern es sich von der Bauhöhe her ausgeht)
AMD Athlon x2 6000+ @stock


Vergleichen kann ich mit:
Corsair H50 
Scythe Mugen2
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7
Scythe Big Shuriken
Noctua NH-C12P
Xigmatek HDT1284 Achilles


Würd mich freuen, wenn ich für Euch testen dürfte


----------



## -Fux- (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo!
Auch ich möchte mich hiermit bewerben.
Mit den, von euch gestellten, Bedingungen bin ich einverstanden.
Mein Tagebuch (Signatur) sollte ausreichend Auskunft über meinen Schreibstil  und Erfahrungen geben, hier findet man auch genauere Details zu Testumgebung.
Verschiedene Lüfter und Kühler für Vergleichsmessungen sind ausreichend vorhanden, und werden selbstverständlich auch genutzt.
Besonders interessant für mich ist der direkte Vergleich zum, ebenfalls von Prolimatech hergestellten, Megashadow.
Des Weiteren müsste sich die Kombination in verschiedenen Spannungs- und Lastszenarien sowie unterschiedlichen Lüfterdreh- und anzahlen beweisen.
Über eine Nachricht von euch würde ich mich sehr freuen;
lg Fux


----------



## 4Kerner (19. Juli 2010)

Sehr geehrte PCGH-Redaktion,

da den Lesern erneut die Chance gegeben wird, an einem Lesertest teilzunehmen, möchte ich natürlich auch die Chance nicht missen, mich für das Review zu bewerben.

Im nachfolgenden Abschnitt stelle ich Ihnen die Gliederung vor, in der nicht nur auf die Kombination vom Prolimatech Armageddon und den beiden 140mm Xigmatek eingegangen wird, sondern den zwei Komponenten teilweise getrennte Abschnitte zugewiesen werden. Aber seht erst mal selbst – hier ist nämlich die Gliederung:*Inhaltsverzeichnis* (interaktiv)
*1. Danksagungen*Gehen in diesem Fall an die Kooperation von PCGH und Caseking, die den Lesertest erst ermöglicht haben​*2. Einleitung*

*3. Technische Daten*

 Prolimatech Armageddon
 Xigmatek XLF-F1454 Blueline LED Lüfter – 140mm
Der Abschnitt beinhaltet die Caseking Produktbeschreibung und die technischen Daten der einzelnen Komponenten​*3. Erster Eindruck*Hier wird die Verpackung und der Lieferumfang genau unter die Lupe genommen​*4. Design*enthält:  Aussehen, Features / Besonderheiten, Fotos (u.a. von der Beleuchtung der Xigmatek XLF-F1454 Blueline LED Lüfter)​*5. Betrieb*


Montage des Kühlers
 Anlaufgeschwindigkeit und Maximaldrehzahl der mitgelieferten Lüfter
 Temperaturen mit den mitgelieferten Lüftern (Balkendiagramm für Idle- und Lastzustand, Vergleich mit den unten aufgeführten Kühlern, Umdrehungen: 500, 800, max. rpm)
 Temperaturen mit einem 120mm Referenz-Lüfter (Balkendiagramm für Idle- und Lastzustand, Vergleich mit den unten aufgeführten Kühlern, Umdrehungen: 500, 800, 1200. rpm)
 Temperaturen mit einem 140mm Referenz-Lüfter (Balkendiagramm für Idle- und Lastzustand, Vergleich mit den unten aufgeführten Kühlern, Umdrehungen: 500, 800, 1200. rpm)
Damit die Messwerte der Kühler optimal vergleichbar sind, wird nicht die ausgelesene Realtemperatur der CPU in den Diagrammen abgebildet, sondern die Differenz von Prozessor- und Raumtemperatur. So sollten Temperaturtoleranzen zwischen den beiden Kühlern auf Grund von äußeren Einflüssen vermieden werden.
(Gegebenfalls kommen weitere Praxistests dazu, wenn ich die Möglichkeiten dazu haben werde, z.B. Semipassiv-Betrieb)
​*6. Lautstärke* (subjektiv bei 5V, 7V und 12V, mit detaillierter Beschreibung: Ist ein Klackern, Schleifen, Rauschen, etc. zu hören?)

*7. Qualitätseindruck*

*8. Fazit* (mit einer übersichtlichen Pro & Contra Liste)

*9. Impressionen*​Um einen realistischen Ablauf zu gewährleisten, wird der Praxistest in einem geschlossenen System statt finden. Die Hardware ist weiterhin noch breit in den PC-Foren vertreten, sodass es den Lesern leichter fällt, sich vorstellen zu können, welche Wirkung der CPU-Kühler in ihrem eigenen System haben wird.
Der Prolimatech Armageddon Wind-Edition muss auf einem Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 die Arbeit verrichten, dessen Chip-Takt auf 3600 MHz angehoben wurde. Ob sich der Kühler auch für die Blasrichtung zur Gehäuserückwand eignet, wird mit Hilfe des GigaByte GA-EP45-UD3 herausgefunden, dessen Northbridge-Kühler für manch Kühlkonstruktion eine Einschränkung der rückseitigen Ausrichtung darstellt. Richtig eingeheizt wird dem System, indem mit Furmark eine 100%ige Auslastung der Sapphire TOXIC HD4870 Grafikkarte realisiert wird.
Die oben genannten Komponenten finden in einem CoolerMaster Centurion 590 Platz, welches von zwei Lüftern mit Frischluft versorgt wird (vorne: be quiet! Silent Wings USC 120mm, hinten: Noiseblocker XK1 140mm).

Um die Kühlleistung besser einordnen zu können, werden zum Vergleich der EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner Blue Edition und der Intel Boxed Kühler herangezogen. Auch diese müssen sich dem Testparcours im fünften Kapitel stellen. In einem Balkendiagramm werden die beiden Tower-Kühler übersichtlich miteinander verglichen.

Damit Sie sich einen Eindruck von der Qualität meiner Testberichte verschaffen können, würde ich Ihnen gerne meine Reviews vorstellen.
Zum einen ist da der kleine aber feine Test-Artikel über die Cherry BARRACUDA XT zu nennen, zum anderen ein umfangreiches Review über die ROCCAT Pyra Mobile Wireless Gaming Mouse.

Abschließend möchte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich mit den Teilnahmebedingungen einverstanden bin und alle Voraussetzungen erfülle.

Es wäre mir eine große Ehre, den Kühler testen zu dürfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
4Kerner​


----------



## Atosch (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo ich würde mich gerne als Lesertester für den Armageddon bewerben.
Ich habe zur Zeit einen i7 - 860 auf einem MSI P55 GD80
Die Cpu wird momentan von einem Megahalems + enermax Cluster gekühlt.
Photos kann ich mit Stativ mit einer Nicon Kammera machen.
Den Rest der Teilnahmebedingungen akzeptiere ich restlos.


----------



## Darkdriver (20. Juli 2010)

Ich bewerbe mich natürlich auch für den Test. Ich habe derzeit noch ein echtes Steinzeitmonster an Prozessor laufen, nämlich einen Core Duo 805, der mit einem Freezer 7 Pro von Artic Coooling gekühlt wird. Das Gehäuse ist auch schon etwas älter: Thermaltake Xaser III aber ich muss sagen, es funktioniert noch immer.


----------



## fotorealismus (20. Juli 2010)

Bewerbe mich ebenfalls .. um an diesem  Mega test teilzunehmen und das gute stück so gewollt in allen möglichen einstellungen zu testen .. vorallem jetzt im solmmer ..eine intel CPU (9550) runter zu kühlen .. dazu brauch es schon einiges


----------



## TheHille (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

auch ich würde ich mich gerne für den Kühlertest bewerben.

Schreib- bzw. Testproben finden sich in meinem Blog, sowie die Tests des WHS und des Lian-Li PC-Q08 in meiner Sig.

Derzeit habe ich einen Q6700 (3,2Ghz, 400 FSB) und einen E6420 (3,4 Ghz) in Reserve. Beide sind hochgradig übertaktungsfreudig und können somit sehr viel Wärme produzieren. Als Lüftervergleich habe ich einen Prolimatech Megahalems, einen Asus Silent Knight II und einen Zalman CNPS 7700 ALCu.

Ich habe jahrelange Erfahrungen mit Übertaktung und Luftkühlung. Zusätzlich kann ich einige Lüfter mit denen des Armageddon "Wind Edition" vergleichen.

Alles von euch Verlangte wird akzeptiert.

Ich würde mich sehr auf diesen Test freuen!


----------



## WallaceXIV (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin treuer Leser der PCGH und aktives Foren-Mitglied. Ich bin Student der Informationstechnik, verfüge also über genügend Fachkompetenz.  Ich habe eine gute Schreibe, und erfülle auch die anderen Bedingungen zur Gänze. 

Ich habe zurzeit Semesterferien und hätte somit genügend Zeit für einen ausführlichen Test. Ich habe diverse Kühler die ich zu einem Leistungsvergleich heranziehen kann. Mein System findet ihr in meiner Signatur. Dank seines Übertaktungspotentials bietet es eine Herausforderung für jeden aktuellen Luftkühler und ich würde gern herausfinden wie sich der Armageddon schlägt. 

Ich lege auf einen detaillierten und möglichst transparenten Test und auf reproduzierbare Ergebnisse wert und werde diese grafisch veranschaulichen. 

Ich wäre über die Gelegenheit den Kühler zu testen sehr froh. Ihr seht, ich wäre also nicht die schlechteste Wahl. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, WaLLaCeXIV.


----------



## Tremendous (20. Juli 2010)

Heiß! Dieser Sommer ist richtig HEIß!!!
Um meine CPU auch in diesen schwitzigen Sommertagen auf angenehme Temperaturen zu bringen möchte ich gerne meine Bewerbung zum Prolimatech Armageddon einreichen.
Aktuell wird mein i5-750 vom Vorgänger, dem Megahalems, frisch gehalten. Kann das neue Flagschiff von Prolimatech dem Konkurenz bieten, ihm die Krone abnehmen? Das gilt es für mich heraus zu finden.
Aufbauen möchte ich den Test mit Stresstests wie aktuellen Spielen aber auch syntetischen Tests wie Prime und Konkurenten. Die Bedingungen diesen Sommer bei extremen Temperaturen sind ideal um verlässliche Aussagen über die reelle Kühlleistung treffen zu können.
Für ansprechende Fotos steht mir meine digitale Spiegelreflexkamera zur Verfügung und einen guten Schreibstil und viel Engagement habe ich bereits in vorherigen Tests bewiesen.
*
Also, wird der Kühler bei dieser Affenhitze meine CPU frisch und kühl halten?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Oder ist der Kühler zum Gähnen und lässt meine CPU weiterhin schwitzen und traurig sein?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde mich feuen einen weiteren Test absolvieren zu dürfen und meine Semesterferien damit zu bereichern!

_*Alle gezeigten Bilder gehören mir und dürfen nicht bearbeitet oder anderweitig verwendet werden!_


----------



## CptSam (20. Juli 2010)

Hi

hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch für den Lesertest, zur Verfügung stehen ein Q9550(3,4GHz), ASUS P5Q-Pro, LanCool K62, Intel Boxed Kühler und ZALMAN 9700NT, würde mich freuen den Kühler testen zu dürfen. 

MfG

CptSam


----------



## cLANs (20. Juli 2010)

Auch ich möchte mich für den Lesertest bewerben.

Würde gerne testen wie der Kühler zu meinen Patriot Viper (PVS24G6400LLK) passt.
Da ich beim Zalman CNPS 10X Flex den Lüfter saugend anbringen musste.



Motherboard:
Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H
Grafikkarte:
MSI R5850 Twin Frozr II
Prozessor:
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
Arbeitsspeicher:
4x 2GB Patriot Viper (PVS24G6400LLK)
CPU-Kühler:
Zalman CNPS 10X Flex +  NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-PS


----------



## P10unkaputtbar (20. Juli 2010)

Hiermit möchte auch ich mich für diesen Lesertest bewerben, der Kühler würde einen AMD X II 965BE kühlen.
Daten Rechner:

Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken
Mainboard: Asus M4A89GTD Pro


----------



## PEG96 (20. Juli 2010)

Ich möchte mich ebenfalls für den Lesertest bewerben. Der Armageddon würde einen Phenom II X6 1090Tauf einem Crosshair IV Formula in einem Raven2 kühlen. Immoment setze ich auf einen Mugen2 Pcgh Edition.


----------



## Herb_G (20. Juli 2010)

Meine Bewerbung:

Core 2 Quad 9550@ 4 Ghz
Thermalright Venomous X
Thermalright Raven 2

Radeon 5870 mit Prolimatech MK 13 + Thermalright VRM R5.

Habe mein System dieses Jahr mehrfach umgebaut von CPU-(Zalman CPN 9700) bis GPU-Kühlerwechsel  (vorher Thermalright Spitfire + R5 Kombi).

Klare Schreibe und solide grafische Aufbereitung inklusive.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (20. Juli 2010)

Die Bewerbungsphase ist vorbei, der Thread wurde daher geschlossen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (22. Juli 2010)

Lesertester gesucht: Prolimatech Armageddon Wind-Edition - Update: Der Lesertester steht fest! - pc games hardware, caseking, prolimatech


----------



## WallaceXIV (22. Juli 2010)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Icke&Er (22. Juli 2010)

WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!


 
Dito!

Und wehe der Test wird nicht gut 

MFG


----------



## 4Kerner (22. Juli 2010)

Danke, ihr beiden!



Icke&Er schrieb:


> Und wehe der Test wird nicht gut



Das werd ich verhindern!
Ich hoffe, dass ich euch mit dem Test, den ich mit größter Mühe und Sorgfalt durchführen werde, zufrieden stellen kann.


----------



## Malkav85 (22. Juli 2010)

Auch von mir Glückwunsch  Hoffentlich bricht dein Board nicht entzwei


----------



## 4Kerner (22. Juli 2010)

Danke!
Mein Mainboard ist genauso top motiviert wie ich. Das hält durch!


----------



## sinthor4s (22. Juli 2010)

Auch von mir: Glückwunsch!^^

Ich freu mich auf den Test.


----------



## 4Kerner (23. Juli 2010)

Danke, danke für die Glückwünsche! 

Ich freu mich ebenso auf den Test!


----------

